# PCD on sat and Sundays?



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

Is PCD a m-f thing, or is it available on sat and sun?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mon-Fri only, with Thu and Fri being the hardest days to schedule.


----------

